# MOP inlay



## okiebugg (May 31, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find some Mother of Pearl acrylic??????

I have a customer that wants MOP inlaid in several pens and I have never seen any.

I hace a sneaky supicion that if I can find MOP blanks, I could turn them into inlay material.





Thanks


----------



## GoodTurns (May 31, 2011)

grizzly sells purfling strips and dots
fire mountain gems sells all kinds of MOP... dots, strips, sheets


----------



## mredburn (May 31, 2011)

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Inlays-Trim-Bands/Abalone-Shell-Inlay-Strips-Crack-and-Roll

This link was courtsey of Butch  lbd200


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 31, 2011)

www.luthiersupply.com


----------



## okiebugg (Jun 4, 2011)

*Paua Abalone*

On Ebay I found purfling strips that are very flexible and affordable enough for experimentation. Let the games begin!


----------

